# Camera's and Software



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just finished watching NMK's new video which is another nice clip. At BestBuy Sunday I searched for video's camera's but they only had one model which was in a WP case. Can't recall the name brand but I thought they would have a better selection. Out of curiosity which camera's do you use and which editing software is best for editing. I really need one for riding in our camp so I can post on Youtube and link here.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> Just finished watching NMK's new video which is another nice clip. At BestBuy Sunday I searched for video's camera's but they only had one model which was in a WP case. Can't recall the name brand but I thought they would have a better selection. Out of curiosity which camera's do you use and which editing software is best for editing. I really need one for riding in our camp so I can post on Youtube.


What bestbuy probably had was a GoPro Hero, which now is a great camera to have. And the cost isn't bad either. I use a Contour HD, but its one of the first ones and is only 720P where the new Contours and GoPros are 1080Is.

As for softwear, I use Adobe Elements 8 for hi-end editing and Videopad Pro for everyday editing..which is a great one for computers with single-core processors and less then 1 GB ram.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

The two more popular action sport cameras are the GoPro, and the Contour HD. Both awesome cameras. Look on youtube, they have several side by side comparisons of video output and clarity. The GoPro comes with a waterproof case. IDK about the Contour. As for editing software, i used to use Windows Movie Maker, its free to download and very user friendly. I now use iMovie since i bought a mac and i love it but its not as user friendly, it takes some play to get the hang of all the controls.


----------



## J Forsyth (Jul 19, 2011)

I just bought the Contour HD GPS, it shows speed and elevation. I bought the water proof case for $40, the camera is $350.
I dont have software for editing, I just use youtube for it. Im still learning about this camera and have installed windows movie maker, but havent used it yet.
Here is an un-edited clip from Sunday:
http://contour.com/stories/2011-rzr-s-snows-lake-steep-hills


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

We use race optics..

http://www.raceoptics.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/GNAProd?feature=mhee


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

i have an olympus stylus tough. completely waterproof and shockproof. the software i use is powerdirector 9. i couldnt ask for a better edieing software.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes it was the hero come to think of it. I'll check the web for the others listed.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey NMK I went and bought the GoPro HD Hero today. Now I will catch some action at the camp without the wife giving me lip.


----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

I use a sony TX5 waterproof digital camera and power director 8 for editing.
The current versions of each are the tx10 (which now will shoot in 1080p) and power director 9. I recommend them both.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> Hey NMK I went and bought the GoPro HD Hero today. Now I will catch some action at the camp without the wife giving me lip.


Great!!! Just don't let her see any of it....Just US!!...lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Great!!! Just don't let her see any of it....Just US!!...lol


Deal!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Those with the go pro how are yall liking them?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> Those with the go pro how are yall liking them?


I love mine, just wish I had more time to make and edit videos.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Coolwizard said:


> I love mine, just wish I had more time to make and edit videos.


Agreed but....
Make sure you get the $80 BacPac LCD screen so you can aim the camera where you want it plus watch and hear the video while out on the trails. Don't like the video you can delete it and the screen makes it easy to find what you want to delete. With 170 degree lens you really don't have to worry about aiming the camera except for really close action. 
This kit includes....
The LCD screen / speaker expansion module
4 expansion covers, 2- Waterproof (1 of which I cannot use)
2-vented covers (also 1 of which I cannot use. I cannot use these because they are for the wrist mount camera setup.) These covers have the LCD control button on the wrong side for the helmet case.
The Bestbuy bundle @ $299 also comes with a 8gb memory disc upgrade to allow more video recording. Standard setups have a 2gb disc.
The 32gb disc is $80 as well if you want more storage space. Me I will copy the video's over to my laptop for now while taking breaks. Or you can get extra 8gb disc's for around $20. It takes a couple of hours to learn the controls and can't wait to try it out in real time. 
Amazing part is the wife now thinks it's cool to be able to record video's of all the guy at our camp......LOL she is a gadget freak and I know it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

.


*GoPro doin work:*


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ Now that's getting down and dirty.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

so for $299 at BestBuy comes with the GoPro HD and the LCD BackPack?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

08GreenBrute said:


> so for $299 at BestBuy comes with the GoPro HD and the LCD BackPack?


Sorry but it's 
$299 for the Bundle and $80 for the BacPac plus tax.
$400 plus

They could sell them cheaper if they didn't use all the elaborate packaging.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know if this will help anyone or if the bundles even compare with Bestbuy, but here is where I got mine many years ago and....they do sell the Go Pro as well..

http://www.advdesigns.net/hespca.html


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

When I decided to purchase a Video Camera, I done alot of researching and looked at several camera's including the GoPro, Contour, and Action Cams. All of these camera's were good camera's but a little out of my price range. I found a Midland XTC-100 on Amazon.com for a good price including mounts and waterproof case for a little over $100.00 and decided to go with it. So far, I am pleased with the camera and have not had any problems with it. I have it set up to where I can mount it directly on my Brute or on my helmet. 
As for editing software, I use Windows Movie Maker. Here is a video of a ride that was recorded by the camera. I plan on going to WV to ride the Outlaw Trails in Sept. so I will have more videos soon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good video. but I just dont understand what ya'll see in that crap. It aint music. bunch of ******** trying to be rappers. about the dumbest thing I've ever heard. But, just my opinion, everyones got them. I can watch video on mute.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I heard that I did. Good thing I pass on the country yang yang crap. Rock -N - Roll! But good video from a low dollar camera. ??? Did I just waste 300 bucks???

We'll see soon enough. Been breaking it in and learning the options with buttons. Like I said buy the LCD screen, or I'd have no clue what is happening with the buttons.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I tried it in salt water last week. I's a short video, I'm fighting the swells and they were at about 50' away.


----------

